# 1978 Schwinn Hurricane 5 value



## stezell (Jan 18, 2016)

I have this 1978 Schwinn Hurricane that I'm planning on posting for sale and am needing suggestions on a price. The bike is all original even the tires, any input is appreciated. Thank you, Sean

(attach=config]266344[/attach]


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 18, 2016)

I recently came across a near mint blue one at an antique fair.guy was asking 550 for it,but it was still there at the end of the day.I went by to make an offer and a guy bought it for 375 right as I was about to snag it.


----------



## stezell (Jan 18, 2016)

I can't say this is mint, but pretty close. I was thinking around $400 just wasn't sure island schwinn, I appreciate the input man.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 19, 2016)

Possibly, you'd get a lot more interest on the BMX museum site. They're all over variations of late model pre-80's BMX stingrays. They won't let you sell it though, least ya pay for membership.  but I put up a 78 hornet for value questions, and a week later a guy contacted and bought it from me. His childhood toy virtually retrieved.


----------



## stezell (Jan 19, 2016)

I appreciate the info Jeff. Thanks, Sean


----------

